# any of you guys have or been through rotator grief?



## MuddybootsGB

My surgeon prescribed cryo treatment for post op and it was fantastic in reducing pain and absolutely no swelling. I hardly ever needed to take a Norco as result of using this setup. Pretty simple, cooler with ice and water that has a built in circulation pump that pumps water up into a shoulder "pad" that fully encases the shoulder. You cannot believe the instant relief I felt when using this setup. I used it 3-4X day for 30 min each cycle. Takes a little to setup but the result is well worth the effort. If anyone is heading into surgery, I would highly recommend you discuss this as a post op treatment. I am also using it for treatment after each PT session either when I get home or after my own home PT. You do have to be careful to make sure you wear a shirt to protect your skin a bit.
It is made by DonJoy Global:
https://www.djoglobal.com/products/aircast/shoulder-cryocuff
https://www.djoglobal.com/products/donjoy/donjoy-iceman-classic

I was also thinking it might be useful as a barrel cool down on hot days on the range!!
Muddy


----------



## Thirty pointer

MuddybootsGB said:


> My surgeon prescribed cryo treatment for post op and it was fantastic in reducing pain and absolutely no swelling. I hardly ever needed to take a Norco as result of using this setup. Pretty simple, cooler with ice and water that has a built in circulation pump that pumps water up into a shoulder "pad" that fully encases the shoulder. You cannot believe the instant relief I felt when using this setup. I used it 3-4X day for 30 min each cycle. Takes a little to setup but the result is well worth the effort. If anyone is heading into surgery, I would highly recommend you discuss this as a post op treatment. I am also using it for treatment after each PT session either when I get home or after my own home PT. You do have to be careful to make sure you wear a shirt to protect your skin a bit.
> It is made by DonJoy Global:
> https://www.djoglobal.com/products/aircast/shoulder-cryocuff
> https://www.djoglobal.com/products/donjoy/donjoy-iceman-classic
> 
> I was also thinking it might be useful as a barrel cool down on hot days on the range!!
> Muddy


It does really work and will get you way ahead on PT .Also get the pain drip canister .It will last the first 3 days after surgery .You wont regret it .


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Tore mine up throwing a football also. Hurt like a mofo for several weeks. Finally broke down and went to Dr. did the exercises and took almost a year before it got better but it did. Tweaked it again a few years later and once again took almost a year to clear up. Very painful. Gave up the bow for a crossbow but crossbow is not as much fun to shoot so may be going back to the bow.


----------



## Martian

I know crazy things have gone through my head, I sold one bow already, and have a new target bow , still in the box for 10 weeks now, and even wondered about why would I stay in my archery club, if I have to go to x-bow,


----------



## ESOX

Tore a rotator cuff about 8 years ago. Couldn't throw a ball for two years. It got better on it's own, but I have lost 20 mph off my fastball (used to throw in the upper 80's, can seldom touch 70 any more.) Seeings how I'm going to be 60 this year, there might be more to it. LOL


----------



## stickbow shooter

ESOX said:


> Tore a rotator cuff about 8 years ago. Couldn't throw a ball for two years. It got better on it's own, but I have lost 20 mph off my fastball (used to throw in the upper 80's, can seldom touch 70 any more.) Seeings how I'm going to be 60 this year, there might be more to it. LOL


----------



## 22 Chuck

Pugetsound said:


> Just went through a tendon surgery in my right shoulder Nov 2. I am still recovering. Fortunately mine was not a rotator cuff, but I had been dealing with it for five years and finally it got so bad that I had to talk to the doc about alternatives to the physical therapy etc.... My suggestion is go to your doc, then go straight to someone who specializes in sports medicine. Get it taken care right the first time.


Also do NOT go to your average orthopedic surgeon. Get a shoulder specialist.


----------

